# Coffee Shops in Bruges



## Samwillson101 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hope everyone good Christmas!

I'm going to Bruges in a couple of days time, getting ready for beer, waffles and chocolate but was just wondering if anyone knew of any coffee shops in Bruges!!

Thanks


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

Google "i love coffee Brugge", they roast themselves.


----------

